# Found 1/16 scale slot car



## nitrohead (Aug 28, 2005)

I found this in the basement.

1/16 scale electric slot car "Pininfarina's FERRARI 365P" made by Imai Kagaku Co., Ltd. Its in original box, parts pkg's still sealed and nothing missing nothing touched.

Any one know how I can find out how much it is worth so I know wether or not to build it. I dont even remember getting it but it must be at least 35 yrs old or so.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If you find any vintage slot products always leave them unopened in the original packaging! Collectibles are almost always much more valuable when unopened. Leave it alone, take a picture of it, and post the picture online. I'm sure someone will recognize it and be able to tell you what it is and potential value.


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

I have to agree totally with AfxToo! Do not open it until its value is confirmed! One can be of any opinion of the collectors ideas what to pay, but in between the condition you describe and tearing the parts apart CAN be easily a difference of 1000$. Can of course, depending on the rarity and the mood of some few guys out there with the deep pockets....
Maybe ask in the OWH board (http://oldweirdherald.com/slotcartalk/), in the vintage section. There were the specialist in this field.

Michael


----------

